# College Lan



## Ron (Jan 23, 2011)

In my college, all the rooms are connected by lan Cabel. I m provided with a proxy address to browse sites..Moreover there is DC++ installed to share files in the network

Everythin like social networking sites, torrent, messnagers are blocked ...

I want tutorials on networkin hacking..So i could access other network and gain knowledge in ethical hacking

Thanks in advance


----------



## nisargshah95 (Feb 14, 2011)

I can suggest a good tool - try Cain and Abel if you are permitted to install software.


----------



## Ron (Feb 23, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> I can suggest a good tool - try Cain and Abel if you are permitted to install software.



thnks bro...jus installed ...let me check


----------

